# Should I get TWO puppies/dogs at once?



## MaggieRoseLee

Problems Associated With Adopting Two Puppies at the Same Time - Whole Dog Journal Article

Positively | Victoria Stilwell | Forum • View topic - Double Trouble - Two puppies at once?..


Is It a Good Idea to Adopt Two Puppies at the Same Time?

Leerburg | Raising 2 pups at one time in a Family Setting

Raising Siblings


----------



## MaggieRoseLee

Thanks Selzer for the following:



selzer said:


> ***********************************************
> 
> There are many reasons not to do two at once. I have done it, but I am set up for it. It is a lot of training classes, a lot of socialization both singly and together. And overall a lot of work.
> 
> If you have to ask, than it's not a good idea -- not with everything, but with raising two puppies at the same time. Once you have raised three or four dogs to the point where you want them to be (after they are full grown), then you have a much better idea what it takes to raise up and train one dog. Two brings its own set of challenges.
> 
> It is NEVER a good idea to buy a pet for a pet. It is the people (you) who will have to feed, vet, train, exercise, board, and bury the new dog. Reasons for getting another dog should be because the people (you) want a new dog. That is normally the case anyway. But, you also have to ask yourself if you are ready for the added work and cost, and what it is you want the new dog for that the old dog cannot provide.
> 
> If you still want to raise two puppies at once, here are some things to consider or plan for:
> 
> 1. puppy classes. When you have two dogs it is MUCH more important that they are well trained. Both the new pup and the older pup should be in separate classes at least once a week probably for a year. And then occasionally.
> 
> 2. boys and girls are capable of contributing to pregnancy prior to 1 year of age and this MUST NOT HAPPEN. So, do you have a plan for managing the heat cycle?
> 
> 3. Your puppies need to be socialized inside your home and outside of your home in many different locations/situations, this should be done both singly and as a pair, so this is not twice the socialization, but three times the socialization. There is a good reason for this. Puppies get their confidence from their pack, so all the experiences as a pair do not count as working toward being socialized when they are in a situation on their own. Dogs that are always together with a pack member can literally freak out and become another dog without their buddy with them. You do not want to find out that this is the situation when your dog is going to the vet. So you have to train and socialize separately. But dogs can also act differently when they are with a pack member, so you really have to do it together too if you intend to take them places together.
> 
> 4. Male/Female, they should not have any problems with each other down the road, but you never can tell. I would suggest looking up NILIF and start now if you haven't already. Strong, consistent leadership will eliminate some problems before they start. You do not want to suddenly have an 11 month old pup and a 14 month old pup that are putting bloody holes in each other. Probably won't be a problem, it may start closer to two, it is best to live in such a way as to avoid the issues, but if it does happen, you will need a plan.
> 
> 5. Old age. Hopefully your dogs will have many years with each other and you. I am hoping that you suffer the veterinary expense of two geriatric dogs, that is the best case scenario. However, as the pups will be strongly bonded, if one of them does die suddenly or early, that can take a tremendous toll on the surviving pup. Some dogs do not overcome it and follow their mate shortly afterwards -- usually with older dogs. And the grief of losing two dogs close together is hard. But because they are so close in age, we have to almost hope for that to happen in a dozen years or so.
> 
> __________________
> RIP Arwen, CD RN CGC :angel:
> RIP Whitney, RN CGC:angel:
> 
> Jenna, RN CGC
> Babs, CD RA CGC Herding Instinct Certificate
> Heidi, RA CGC
> Tori, RN CGC
> SG3 Odessa, SchH1, Kkl1, AD
> Ninja, RN CGC
> Milla, RN CGC
> Joy, Star Puppy, RN CGC
> Dolly & Bear


----------



## MaggieRoseLee

Exerpt from post to member who just got 2 young puppies:



Freestep said:


> I am sorry I made it late to this thread, I would have been among the vast majority that urged you to wait until your first dog was mature and well-trained before getting another puppy. I would like to invite you to consider taking the second puppy back, and explain to the breeder that you are in over your head and didn't realize how much more work two puppies are. You can do this as soon as you feel overwhelmed, but sooner is infinitely better than later.
> 
> Seriously--two puppies at once is three times as much work. You have to walk, play with, train, and socialize each pup separately, then you have to be able to walk, play with, train, and socialize both pups together, because each pup will behave VERY differently when its sibling isnt around (I know they aren't littermates, but two puppies this close in age are going to see themselves as sibilings). I have seen it countless times. Two puppies that grow up together consider themselves a unit if they do not spend a significant amount of quality time apart. If separated, they may become extremely distraught, and may have a completely different personality. A pup who is bold may suddenly become fearful. A pup that is friendly may suddenly become aggressive.
> 
> Two puppies will have a natural tendency to bond with each other first, and you second. This means that they consider each other far more important than you, and will listen to each other, not you. Totally logical if you think about it--if you were raised in a familly of dogs, and there was one other human about your age, who would you naturally want to bond to? In order to counteract this, you will need to walk, play, train, socialize, and spend quality time with each pup separately. They should not share a kennel, they should not sleep together. They can play together for an hour or so per day, but they should not spend their day together.
> 
> Do not be surprised if, even though you train them separately, they do not listen or obey you when they are together. For this reason, you not only have to train each pup separately, you also have to train them together, because they must learn that YOU need to be listened to, no matter if the other sibiling is there or not. So like I said, it is three times as much work.
> 
> I am sure that your neighbors have raised two puppies together and said it was no problem--but do the owners care whether the dogs are trained, or well-behaved? What do the owners expect from their dogs?
> 
> Since you now have a male and a female close in age, you will need to get them spayed and neutered ASAP. You must not let them have an accidental litter. No excuses. There are different opinions on when it is best to spay/neuter, but in your situation, it would be best to spay your female before her first heat--around 6 months.
> 
> Now, even though I wish you'd have listened to our advice, I do hope you stick around, because you're going to need a lot of help and support on raising two puppies together and doing it the RIGHT way. I promise you're going to have questions, and there are people here who have a lot of experience raising puppies the right way--I would take a lot more stock in answers you get here, than the "answers" you get from your next door neighbor, unless your neighbor happens to be a dog behaviorist.
> 
> __________________
> Luka von Sontausen, CD
> Vinca von Sontausen, CGC
> Freestep's Beluga Whale, BWD


----------



## Castlemaid

Another article from a trainer/behaviorist about problems that can develop when raising two puppies together:


Littermate Syndrome: The risky downside to raising sibling puppies | Jeff Stallings, CPDT-KA


----------



## MaggieRoseLee

Updated links


----------

